# WANTED 65/16/66 plate Nissan GTR



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi There,

I'm currently looking for a late 2015/2016 Nissan GTR. 

Vehicle must have: Full service history (main dealer/ specialist), HPI Clear/ no unrecorded damage, be well looked after, decent/ low milage for the year, preferably standard (if not very little modifications mechanically). 

I'm after a black one but will consider other colours apart from grey or red. 

In a position to move right away for the right car. 

Many Thanks

Jim


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Might be helpful if you specified your budget?


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

My Budget is around the 45k mark.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just be patient, there’s loads of rubbish Out there.

Do daily searches in the normal places like autotrader,pistonheads,forum etc and be prepared to travel to get the right car.

Always buy with your head and not your heart.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## gtr.jim (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you for the advice much appreciated! After last week I'm defiantly putting my emotions to one side to make sure I find the right one 😅


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello 
Not sure if you have found one and could push your budget but my 2018 prestige is up for sale 
18,000 miles Black
Full history
Just had 4 tyres 
£64000


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s plenty advertised now, just take your time to go through them all and narrow down a list of possible cars.


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Reduced 
63 k


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

His budget is a lot less than your car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...r-to=2016&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New

Nearest one I can see is this.
Budget is low for that year


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s also another white one low mileage advertised around 52k, think it’s a 680 litchfields conversion too.


----------



## TSS (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Jim,

I just sent you a PM as I am about to put my black 2016 GT-R up for sale. It’s within your budget and exactly matches your spec requirements.

TSS


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello TSS PLEASE CALL STEVE 07496752203


----------



## K17RMY (Jun 7, 2015)

Jgtr25 said:


> Hello
> Not sure if you have found one and could push your budget but my 2018 prestige is up for sale
> 18,000 miles Black
> Full history
> ...


Hi mate i am after a gt r my budget is 60k if any good


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello K17RMY

I hope you are well

Push your budget and buy mine - its not all about saving a few pounds - its more about buying the right car !

That's what i did anyway

You will not be disappointed !

Regards
jim


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Replied 
regards


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

My MY15 might very well be for sale shortly.

15 plate with 14,500 miles and I'm the second owner (Nissan dealer was first owner). 
Full service history and Daytona Blue colour.
Completely standard powertrain with a few nice extras/additions.
PM me for full details if you're interested matey.

Kindest regards,


----------



## TSS (Jan 28, 2011)

My car is now sold so no more messages about it please guys


----------

